

A two-dimensional swingometer (in javascript) - adg001
http://www.lshift.net/blog/2010/05/03/a-two-dimensional-swingometer

======
nudge
That's a very nice visualisation. And a pretty effective indictment of our
(the UK's) ridiculous electoral system.

